# LED for Euro Switch (Rear Fog Icon)



## Hyates (Apr 22, 1999)

Hi Folks. Well, having just performed the mod http://irc.junglist.org/fogmod/ here, I found everything out except what LED to use. 
The author (Ssheikh) did an awesome job of detailing this mod








Thank you! I tried to email this person, but the mail bounced back.
The only thing that was missing was the exact LED to use. After going to an electronics store with a buddy of mine who is very familiar with electronics, it was a bit of a guessing game when it came to intensity. 
Intensity of the LED's is measured in mcd (milli candela.. I think). So, for the same voltage and amperage of the LED, I had a range from 8 to 500 mcd. Which one to pick? 
I got lucky with my first pick, and that's what is in the car right now. I'm am very pleased with the outcome and thought I'd share. The intensity seems to match the existing LED's in the Euro Switch








3mm Yellow Clear
80 mcd
2.1 Volts
20 mA
NOTE: The long leg of wire from the LED is positive (+). There is NO flat side on a 3mm LED to designate the positive side.
Hope this helps someone out.
Harry.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (Hyates)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hyates* »_Hope this helps someone out.

It did.


----------



## gtiness (May 17, 2002)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (rabbitgtibbar)*

so, you did this? it worked? wanna do mine???


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (gtiness)*

You'll have to send it to me.


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (rabbitgtibbar)*

I am in the process of finding the LEDs ... I'll be selling modified euroswitches with the rear fog LED already modified shortly.


----------



## baron76 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (vR32)*

If you haven't found your LEDs yet you might want to check out *www.case-mod.com* they sell various LEDs and neons mainly geared for modifying your PC case but who cares. I have had only good experiences ordering with them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (baron76)*

Thanks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_I am in the process of finding the LEDs ... 

I used a Linrose B4303F7 - seemed to match the other ones just fine - $0.69 at the local electrical parts store.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (dennisgli)*

I just bought a 100 leds. 50 blue and 50 white. the blue ones i bought are 7000mcd and the white ones are 5000mcd. gunna mod up my interior with these.... hopefully they aren't to bright. hehe.


----------



## hobbyshop (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (Hyates)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hyates* »_Hi Folks. Well, having just performed the mod http://irc.junglist.org/fogmod/ here, I found everything out except what LED to use. 
3mm Yellow Clear
80 mcd
2.1 Volts
20 mA
Harry.

I can't seem to find these LEDs... most of the LEDs that i've seen have like 5000 mcd... so i assume that those will be MUCH too bright. 
Where did you get your LEDs? 
when you enable your front fogs, does the front fog icon change colours too? could another colour be used for the front fogs for when they are enabled?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (hobbyshop)*

Did you look for the Linrose LED that I referenced? I've seen them at several parts stores and they were almost an exact match. My switch already had a green LED for the front fog. 








You can see that the yellow LED that I added has a diffused lens while the green one is clear - other than that they look the same. 



















_Modified by dennisgli at 6:52 PM 2-20-2005_


----------



## hobbyshop (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (dennisgli)*

hey hey,
yah, i tried looking for your linrose led... i don't really know where to buy leds, and.. the site that i was looking at "www.superbridgeleds.com" didn't have any linrose stuff..
i tried searching for the specs above, but no luck either.
do you have a list of electronic stores that might have these leds? 
also have a stupid question that i was just curious about. euroswitch, turn right once turns on what lights, and turn again turns on what lights? also.. if i disable DRLs, what does that mean exactly? (ie. DRL off when switch is off, only turn on when...?)
sorry for the silly questions.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (hobbyshop)*

I've seen them at Fry's and You-do-i - can't remember where else- you want a parts store - like Radio Shack, etc. I think I have an extra green one if you want it.

_Quote, originally posted by *hobbyshop* »_also have a stupid question that i was just curious about. euroswitch, turn right once turns on what lights, and turn again turns on what lights? also.. if i disable DRLs, what does that mean exactly? (ie. DRL off when switch is off, only turn on when...?)

Umm, do you have a euro' switch already? You should check to see if it has the right circuit board before you go further. It should already have the green LED for the front fog.
Right once turns on the parking lights; twice turns on the headlights. If you disable the DRLs then they won't light when the switch is off.


----------



## hobbyshop (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (dennisgli)*

But once you turn your parking lights on, the DRLs would come on too, right? Just not when the switch is off. How does this compare to the stock switch? Off is just off, and then on is with the parking and front lights on? (i'm still confused about low beams, driving lights, and DRLs...)
Yep, got the euroswitch sitting at home. Waiting to get home to add the LED for the rear fog, wire the rear fogs... install the micro-de fogs.. and continue to wait to get the upsolute chip in. yay!
from the picture of the circuit board on the euroswitch.. it should have an LED for the frong fog, none for the rear fog. I guess a green LED for rear fog would be fine too. The original colour is red, right? so as long as it's another colour...!


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (hobbyshop)*

I was happy with this one from this place:
http://www.eled.com/product.as...934YC
Mike


----------



## hobbyshop (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: LED for Euro Switch (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_I've seen them at Fry's and You-do-i - can't remember where else- you want a parts store - like Radio Shack, etc. I think I have an extra green one if you want it.


If you have an extra one... i'll be willing to pay for it and shipping if you can get it to Toronto before the weekend...!! I have my break next week, so I want to do the mod on the weekend!
email: [email protected]
seems a bit much to buy 1 LED from online stores for 11 cents and pay 20+ bucks for shipping to canada. shipping ruins everything.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.ledtronics.com sells 3mm LEDs.
They can be pricey, however their customer service is top notch


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

does any one know with the euroswitch will your rear fogs stay on when you have the highbeams tuned on???


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Maxpowerz)*

Yes, the rear fog(s) stay on. There's no relay in the circuit to shut them off like there is with the oem front fog setup.
Mike


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (mhackett)*

I found some, but they're too bright.


----------



## hobbyshop (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (vR32)*

at least you found some...


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (hobbyshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hobbyshop* »_at least you found some...

Well yes, but they're not the correct ones. I'll have the correct ones hopefully soon


----------

